#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Migração Elastix 2.5 para Issabel - mensagem de "goodbye" ligações entrantes

## jonasklatt

Pessoal

fiz a migração do Elastix 2.5 para Issabel, configurei o Issabel manualmente, exatamente como estava configurado no Elastix. Porém, as ligações entrantes recebem uma mensagem de "goodbye". Ligações entre ramais e ligações saintes são realizadas normalmente. Alguma sugestão?

----------


## avatar52

Como estão suas rotas de entrada? Pode postar aqui? Não entendi muito de Elastix e afins, mas me viro como posso e tento ajudar. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## Bruno

> Como estão suas rotas de entrada? Pode postar aqui? Não entendi muito de Elastix e afins, mas me viro como posso e tento ajudar. 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


eu tinha lido o tópico mais vou ser franco nem bola dei pela falta de vontade de postar logs, prints etc

fica difícil ajudar assim

----------


## jonasklatt

Consegui resolver o problema, peço desculpas por não ter postado o log do asterisk (mas nem isso sabia fazer). Segue abaixo os passos para quem tiver o mesmo problema. Lembro que possuo uma placa Khomp KFXO-80 e o próprio suporte da Khomp não conseguiu me auxiliar no problema. Pesquisei como gerar tal log (através do comando "asterisk -rvvvvvvvv"), segue abaixo resultado gerado pelo log junto com o erro ao receber uma ligação:

Connected to Asterisk 11.25.0 currently running on issabel (pid = 3307)
-- Remote UNIX connection
-- Remote UNIX connection disconnected
-- Executing [[email protected]:1] Playback("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "vm-goodbye") in new stack
-- <Khomp/B0C5-00000004> Playing 'vm-goodbye.gsm' (language 'en')
-- Executing [[email protected]:2] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "ERROR: IssabelPBX Do es not use the [default] context, confguration error") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:3] Macro("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "hangupcall") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:1] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?endmixm oncheck") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,20)
-- Executing [[email protected]:20] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "End of MIX MON check") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:21] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?nomeet memon") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,39)
-- Executing [[email protected]:39] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "End of MEE TME check") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:40] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,45)
-- Executing [[email protected]:45] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "TOUCH_MONI TOR_OUTPUT=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:46] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon2") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,52)
-- Executing [[email protected]:52] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "MONITOR_FI LENAME=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:53] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon3") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,59)
-- Executing [[email protected]:59] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "MIXMONITOR FILENAME=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:60] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon4") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,62)
-- Executing [[email protected]:62] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "ONETOUCH_R ECFILE=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:63] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "CDR record ingfile set to: ") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:64] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?skiprg ") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,67)
-- Executing [[email protected]:67] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?skipbl kvm") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,70)
-- Executing [[email protected]:70] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?theend ") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,72)
-- Executing [[email protected]:72] AGI("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "hangup.agi" ) in new stack
-- Launched AGI Script /var/lib/asterisk/agi-bin/hangup.agi
-- <Khomp/B0C5-00000004>AGI Script hangup.agi completed, returning 0
-- Executing [[email protected]:73] Hangup("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "") in ne w stack
== Spawn extension (macro-hangupcall, s, 73) exited non-zero on 'Khomp/B0C5-00 000004' in macro 'hangupcall'
== Spawn extension (default, s, 3) exited non-zero on 'Khomp/B0C5-00000004'
-- Executing [[email protected]:1] Macro("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "hangupcall,") in ne w stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:1] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?endmixm oncheck") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,20)
-- Executing [[email protected]:20] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "End of MIX MON check") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:21] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?nomeet memon") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,39)
-- Executing [[email protected]:39] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "End of MEE TME check") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:40] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,45)
-- Executing [[email protected]:45] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "TOUCH_MONI TOR_OUTPUT=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:46] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon2") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,52)
-- Executing [[email protected]:52] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "MONITOR_FI LENAME=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:53] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon3") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,59)
-- Executing [[email protected]:59] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "MIXMONITOR FILENAME=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:60] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?noauto mon4") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,62)
-- Executing [[email protected]:62] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "ONETOUCH_R ECFILE=") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:63] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "CDR record ingfile set to: ") in new stack
-- Executing [[email protected]:64] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?skiprg ") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,67)
-- Executing [[email protected]:67] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?skipbl kvm") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,70)
-- Executing [[email protected]:70] GotoIf("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "1?theend ") in new stack
-- Goto (macro-hangupcall,s,72)
-- Executing [[email protected]:72] AGI("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "hangup.agi" ) in new stack
-- Launched AGI Script /var/lib/asterisk/agi-bin/hangup.agi
-- <Khomp/B0C5-00000004>AGI Script hangup.agi completed, returning 0
-- Executing [[email protected]:73] Hangup("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "") in ne w stack
== Spawn extension (macro-hangupcall, s, 73) exited non-zero on 'Khomp/B0C5-00 000004' in macro 'hangupcall'
== Spawn extension (default, h, 1) exited non-zero on 'Khomp/B0C5-00000004'

Então, acessei as configurações da placa Khomp (pelo endereço http://ip do servidor:14100), e em "Asterisk Driver", "Contexto" na opção "Contexto de entrada para dispositivos FXO" coloquei "from-pstn". Segue em anexo imagem para facilitar.

----------


## Bruno

> Consegui resolver o problema, peço desculpas por não ter postado o log do asterisk (mas nem isso sabia fazer). Segue abaixo os passos para quem tiver o mesmo problema. Lembro que possuo uma placa Khomp KFXO-80 e o próprio suporte da Khomp não conseguiu me auxiliar no problema. Pesquisei como gerar tal log (através do comando "asterisk -rvvvvvvvv"), segue abaixo resultado gerado pelo log junto com o erro ao receber uma ligação:
> 
> Connected to Asterisk 11.25.0 currently running on issabel (pid = 3307)
> -- Remote UNIX connection
> -- Remote UNIX connection disconnected
> -- Executing [[email protected]:1] Playback("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "vm-goodbye") in new stack
> -- <Khomp/B0C5-00000004> Playing 'vm-goodbye.gsm' (language 'en')
> -- Executing [[email protected]:2] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "ERROR: IssabelPBX Do es not use the [default] context, confguration error") in new stack
> -- Executing [[email protected]:3] Macro("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "hangupcall") in new stack
> ...


exatamente por isto pedimos o log 
olha aki o 

Executing [[email protected]:2] NoOp("Khomp/B0C5-00000004", "ERROR: IssabelPBX Do es not use the [default] context, confguration error") in new stack

ta dizendo que vc não esta usando um context de entrada default 

ai tu foi la e arrumou parabens

----------

